# help need two marriage witnesses



## Ibiggles (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi everyone
we are getting married on the 12 november @12.30 in the city hall marriage registry we need two witnesses who are 18 or over if there is anyone who can help please contact me.
thank you
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Healer36 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Need your Help!!*

Hello,
My fiancé and I, are getting married in Hong Kong on the 24/03/2015 but our witnesses had to cancel on use through no fault of their own. So we are in great need of to kind people who will help us out and attend our wedding as witnesses for us. Please contact me if you can help us. ///// snip//////We are in Hong Kong right now!!!


----------



## ArietteHK (Mar 10, 2015)

*destination weddings*

Aww. I was in Hong Kong that time. Too bad, I was not able to help you guys. I have witnessed to some of destination weddings of my friends who chose to get wed in HK as well. By the way, we're you able to take your vows?


----------

